# Which Graco RTX texture machine do you own? what is the best one? which one would buy again?!



## 5star (Sep 9, 2021)

Im torn, im about ready to retire my last texture machine and will / want to go with the new RTX line. I am torn between the 2500 and 5000 model.. most of my work is remodel work as I close up new manufactured homes and there all drywall.. I also want to get away from traveling 25 days a month and try and texture new construction... I dont know if I should go all out with the 5000pi or 2500pi ... or if u own a 1400 /1500 how does it work? are you glad /happy u got it, would u of bought the next size up had u gotten the chance to buy again!? Please provide me some insight... i know it's physically larger the 5000 but how much larger then the 2500? huge? 

Thank you guys, kinda cool guys like us who drywall got a place to talk! 

Danny


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

I don't do much knock down and orange peel myself it's mostly all level 5, light texture. For the small patch work I use a compressor and a hopper. For the few rare times someone decides to change from a level 5 and texture to a spray texture I own a Graco HTX 2030 Complete Plus that I usually use to spray level 5 and various other aggregates and paints.

I dont really know you're budget but take into consideration how heavy these machines are. You know some of those cheaper apartments with knock down don't have Elevators so you might end up draging it up the stairs hahah. Fk.

Are you just going to jump right in with a graco sprayer? Usually the texture guys have a towable rig that carries the material as well.

So what are you going to do about material tow it to the site yourself? Usually the spray jobs they want them fast cheap and right after the finish guys are done so... you might not be competative without a reputation and maybe some other friendly contractors.


----------

